# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Не правильно разворачивается форма при добавлении нового элемента на форму

## Kasay

Подскажите пожалуйста! При добавлении нового элемента на форму, форма разворачивается в Предприятии не правильно- форма увеличивается, а элементы остаются на своем месте. Устанавливала привязки, не помогло. 
Платформа 8.1.15.14. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## JamGen

при добавлении следи за "параметрами привязки границ для элемента управления"
т.е. Элемент - добавил. Установи правила привязки нового элемента

----------

